
Ask HN: Is it possible the US isn't breaking up GOOG and FB due to secret deals? - rblion
This topic is everywhere and it&#x27;s hard not to wonder about as I type this from inside Chrome with a deactivated Facebook account that is still probably somehow collecting data.
======
bouncing
It's far more likely that the US isn't breaking up Google or Facebook because
they aren't monopolies in the traditional sense, and even if they were, US
anti-trust law has been neutered by decades of classical liberalism.

~~~
rblion
Ok, thanks for clarifying. I wonder how all this is going to unfold in the
next 3-5 years. Rereading 'Zero To One' makes me feel that Mark Zuckerberg is
not going to make this an easy fight for anyone trying to limit Facebook.

